

DHTMLX JavaPlanner v.1.2 Released with Useful Extensions - Light
http://javaplanner.com/blog/javaplanner-1-2-released-helpful-extensions/
JavaPlanner has got new extensions: 
1.'tree' mode to display events in expandable groups in the timeline view;
2.auto resize to adjust the size of the calendar container to fit content area.
======
m1k3yboi
Is there an Open Source equivalent?

